# Educating the public on trapping......



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Calhoun Conservation district and the Calhoun County Fair is teaming up to offer a Sportsmen Day at the Fair on Saturday, August 18th from 10 am to 6 pm. 
Is anyone willing to attend this and share their expertise with the public.....???? Good opurtunity to educate about and protect your heritage.........!!!!

I posted on the MTA board, hoping for someone to step and volunteer their services.....no one has offered! So I am posting it here........

Can you help????

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1692142#post1692142

DAve


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

WOW! Have to say.....pretty disapointing....Not one response from either the MTA or this forum.......Guys....I am trying to give you a proactive approach to share trapping with the general public, which on this day...could reach up to 6000 people. Education is the main means to protecting what you love to do.....This is a perfect oppurtunity to stop bills like Rep Wenke's before they EVER happen. Maybe I am not giving enough information....???!!!!!


When: August 18th from 10 am to 6 pm

Where: Calhoun County Fair

Cost: FREE - The conservation district will provide free passes to everyone involved with your booth.

What: The Calhoun County Conservation district and the Calhoun County fair are holding a "Sportsmen Day" during the county fair. They are inviting organizations to come and educate the sports men and women throughout Calhoun county. They are offering this FREE to the organization. It will be an excellent oppurtunity for public education, outreach, as well as promotion of your organization.

Contact: Tracy Bronson 269-781-4867 ext. 5
In her recent email, Tracy states "We are looking for a couple of demonstration events (15-20 minutes) throughout the day, so if you have any ideas for that let me know."

Please respond to Tracy by 7-27-07. They will provide banners as well and accomadate as possible.

Dave


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

no trappers in the kazoo area? I am willing to help, but WONT do it alone. any takers.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm very very new to trapping and am short on time but I will throw my hat in the ring. Not sure about the demonstration though  

Let me get ahold of the secretary of war and see what she says.

Gilgetter, would you be willing to split up the time with me or do this together?


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

I would like to have some company, makes the time go faster. I am sure the boss would come with me, and the grandson. my main trapping is water trapping,do very little K9 that seems to be the focus for alot of guys. wouldnt be alot of help there. would like to see more interest, but I am willing.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've caught 3 reds in my life, one in the 70's and two last year, but I am the possum master. Just got a bunch of new steel in 330, 220, 160, 110, #4 leg holds and #1 leg holds.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

just talked to miss bronson,this seem to be pretty straight forward. just do a couple demos, if anyone from the MTA or MMIT would like to help out sure wouldnt hurt. I belong to both,but dont consider myself a spokes person for them. and dont want to step on any toes.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

gilgetter said:


> just talked to miss bronson,this seem to be pretty straight forward. just do a couple demos, if anyone from the MTA or MMIT would like to help out sure wouldnt hurt. I belong to both,but dont consider myself a spokes person for them. and dont want to step on any toes.


Gilgetter......
Thank you and Freepop for stepping up.......I will be seeing a MTA person this weekend at the Delta Waterfowl Banquet.....I will PRESS hard for him to come as well.....It is rumored that MTA has a trailer FULL of stuff.....I do have the Myth video and would be glad to bring it along with a small TV.......A basic education about how traps work would be sufficient.....most poeple think traps harm the animal...etc......I can also see if Scott from Trappin Tees would be interested in helping out....he did mention if we were desperate...he could possibly do it! My wife and kids will be there to help out as well (or until the rides pull them away from me......LOL) It's a very nice small Fair! Stay after and enjoy the evening!

Dave

*PS....we can ALWAYS use more people.....please consider giving Gilgetter and Freepop a hand.......*


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I can bring my oldest beagle that "survived" a #2 foot hold with no ill effects, (though he did ham it up for an extra day till he forgot about it). I don't have a setter yet for the larger coni's, could bring some drit and a container to show a dirt hole, flat and scent post set. I also have some t stakes and pogos.

I think the movie is a must Dyemen.

I'll call Miss Bronson and PM Gilgetter my number.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

guess me and the boss are goin to kazoo on the 18th.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It'll be an honor Mr. Gilgetter 

I thought the Calhoun County Fair was in Marshall, MI ?


Click below
http://www.marshallmi.org/events.taf?_function=detail&id=176


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

the pleasure will be mine I think this will be a good time, but dont forget your track shoes,just in case.I havent been to the fair grounds in kazoo in a few years so somebody point the right way please. the movie sounds good, would be nice to have some tanned critters to show, and the traps. beagles make most everyone happy. the dog will be the star of the show. well hang on this could get interesting. latter gil.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Gil, my hides are still at USA Foxx Furs :rant::rant::rant: they were supposed to be here the middle of the month. I don't think I'll have them in time but we may get lucky.

You have Email


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> It'll be an honor Mr. Gilgetter
> 
> I thought the Calhoun County Fair was in Marshall, MI ?
> 
> ...



Freepop....You are correct......not far from I-69 and right off 94(well a mile or two...)

Dave


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Good for you guys!!

Someone may want to give your local CO a call, they know most of the hardcore trappers, and many are trappers themselves. My buddy is a CO up here and has a whole "fur kit" for doing presentations just like this (for Boy Scout groups, schools, churches, etc..). I would think your local CO could point you in the right direction.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Gilgetter, Freepop

I would be willing to give you guys a hand but thats the start of my families annual fishing week. I have everything you need as far as a fur display goes it's yours to use. I would guess the reason your not getting much MTA response is the convention is the next weekend and manpower is hard to find.

Just remember that if you guys are not use to dealing with the public not doing it could be better option. One suggestion for you is to only use padded traps and small 110 conibears in your display. Stick your fingers in a few traps and put on a good PR show.

I'm not trying to discourage you just giving you something to think about. Remember your representing all trappers in Michigan.


Griffondog


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

griff I have pretty much commited to do this. so unless its canceled,or one of the groups say its not a good idea, john and I will do our best. every one had the chance to sound off, and still do. any input cant hurt. I am not a public speaker, dont pretend to be. I talked to large groups while in the military, but they didnt have much choice. the main thing is dont panic its gona be all right. anybody want to help jump on in.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I am pretty thick skined and understand that the public is probably not very educated in trapping. I plan to ask them to please watch "Destroying the Myth" and refuse to argue with them if they become confrontational. Controlling my girl friend will be difficult though, I need to have a talk with her. 

I also understand that we're representing all trappers and I believe Gil and I will do our best to make you all proud. Heck I may end up with some more property to trap, as almost everyone that knows me or gets to know me, volunteers their property.

I don't have any padded traps.


----------



## Snareman72 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey guys way to step up. I live in marshall and would like to help but I am already comitted to play in a rugby tournament in traverse city that weekend. I do have some furs, traps, and stretchers you can use if you want. No padded jaw though. You guys could probably pick the stuff up at my buddies house just down from the fairgrounds if you want to. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Snareman, I think we're pretty good on traps but the furs and stretchers would be good. I work in Albion and could swing by any day the week prior to this.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Gil, had a thought, I'll bring some mouse and rat traps to maybe provoke thought and perspective.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

john are you going to gohen? my plan is to go thursday, I hope to stay over nite. but my son and a good friend of his are going, so I have to see how it comes together. what I am thinking about for the 18th, is a broad over view of trapping.with emphasis on what a good managment tool trapping is. delta waterfowl has done studys on the benifit of trapping, and I thought I would bring that up. as well as showing the equipment that I use for my trapping.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Not going to the NTA but will be in Evart for the MTA. Well be camping Friday night and then going to my folk's house Saturday after noon.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Gil, have you talked to Miss Bronson, any paper work yet?


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

yes sir took care of that yesterday.northcontry sent somethings along, to think about . and I am putting down a few ideas. after goshen we can start to round this out. does that work for you? gil


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good deal, just wondered if there was any paperwork I needed to fill out. 

Have fun in Goshen and don't spend too much money


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Gilgetter, it was an honor and a pleasure meeting you last night. Thank you for coming all the way over to visit. I'm looking forward to spending the day with you and I think we have a pretty good plan going into this.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe a laptop or portable dvd /vcr with that "Destroying the Myth" show going all the time off to the side ?

In past experience with PR type work at public shows/expos, videos will grab peoples attn. even if set off to the side of your display. It will often provoke questions or at least allow you to have an icebreaker.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I believe Dyemen is going to hook us up with that. 

We agreed that we're not going to push the issue and will ask them to watch that movie. Also if they still disagree, don't call us when that **** moves into their attic  It's a small fair with lots of farm area around so I don't anticipate any problems.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

john, the privilege was mine. never to far to go for a good cause.looking forward to the 18th. I have some ffg videos, they are pretty well done. I will put them in the bag, if we use them cool, if we dont oh well.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> I believe Dyemen is going to hook us up with that.


Cool. You guys will do fine.:coolgleam


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey guys! I just saw this thread. I'm planning on being there with Great Lakes Hunting Retriever Club. Do you guys need any furs, traps or other stuff? I have some you can use and am not far from Gary Schinske, MTA President, so I'm sure I can pick up whatever else you need and bring it down.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Bmac thanks for the offer. traps and other gear we have coverd pretty well. john hopes to have his fur in time for the show. looking forward to meeting you. what breed of dogs do you have?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

By all means Bmac, bring along some furs. Better to have too much than not enough. We're a little apprehensive about watching over someone elses furs, so we'd prefer to not to have highly prized stuff. If Gary has some display furs maybe that would be the best. 

Look forward to meeting you Bmac, and thank for the offer to help out. (Didn't you used to have an avatar?)


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Bmac, I just had a thought. You guys hunt dogs on state land and many people trap those same lands. Why not steer some dog guys over to us that need to know how to release their dog from a foot hold should the need arrise. Better to be prepaired, just incase.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey Gil, looks as the weather is going to cool down for us. Do you know what building we'll be in?


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

What about showing the filmstrip-something about a myth?? Even trappers dont know the name-yuk. SDomeone has a whole boxful of the tapes in their garage with no one viewing them.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I hope Dyemen is reading this and remember to bring the video. It's called "Destroying the Myth"


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

no I dont. I have a call to miss bronson. I also have the passes to the fair. did you get my last pm?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I think so, about the drowner wire?

I hope we can do the demo out on the lawn.


----------

